# Formate GZ/ BZ und TAR



## croown (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,
habe mir heute Linux drauf gemacht und ist auch alles ganz ok so. Habe mir dann Kisdn runtergeladen aber kann diese Datei nicht ausführen. Ich weiß nicht ob die gepackt ist, hat die Endung .tar.bz. Was bedeutet das? Da ich vorher Windows benutzt habe raffe ich das nicht richtig. Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären?

Mfg Croown


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. Februar 2004)

.tar ist ein Archiv (ungepakt)
.bz ist eine Komprimirung (BZIP)



> Habe mir dann Kisdn runtergeladen aber kann diese Datei nicht ausführen.




```
#> man tar
```
Das kann helfen.

Gruß Homer


----------



## croown (17. Februar 2004)

Jo Danke erstmal,
weis jemand auch vielleicht wo man Linux Software runterladen kann also wie z.B.: Kisdn usw. also so ne Sammlung von Linux Software?

Mfg Croown


----------



## JohannesR (17. Februar 2004)

**SCNR**


```
# apt-get install ...
```

rpmSeek beispielsweise.


----------



## croown (17. Februar 2004)

Hi,
hier was meint ihr eigentlich immer mit # apt-get install ... usw. soll das ein Befehl sein Wenn ja wo gebe ich den ein? 

Sorry für meine Unwissenheit 

Mfg Croown


----------



## JohannesR (17. Februar 2004)

Welche Distribution nutzt du? Wenn du Debian benutzt gibt es das apt-Frontend für das Paketmanagementsystem dpkg, damit kann man Software wirklich sehr komfortabel (de)?installieren.


----------



## croown (17. Februar 2004)

Habe mir Mandrake drauf gemacht, weil Suse fand ich nicht so doll und Red Hat raff ich nicht.

Gibt es für Mandrake auch sowas wie für Debian?


Mfg Croown


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von croown _
> *Habe mir Mandrake drauf gemacht, weil Suse fand ich nicht so doll und Red Hat raff ich nicht.
> 
> Gibt es für Mandrake auch sowas wie für Debian?
> ...



Hallo croown, tu mir bitte ein gefallen.
Such das nächste Linux Ebook auf und les dich ein bischen ein.
Das ist bei Linux nötig, mit rumprobieren wirst du auf der Nase laden


----------



## JohannesR (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Das ist bei Linux nötig, mit rumprobieren wirst du auf der Nase laden  *



Ich hab's auch so gemacht! *kleinlaut*


----------



## croown (17. Februar 2004)

Jo alles klar werde ich machen,
gibt es da ein gutes (wenn ja wo) oder egal hauptsache irgendeins?

Mfg croown


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ich hab's auch so gemacht! *kleinlaut*  *



Dann schau mal in den Spiegel, ganz besonders auf deine Nase!


----------



## JohannesR (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Dann schau mal in den Spiegel, ganz besonders auf deine Nase!  *



Okay, die ist ein bisschen krumm... Hab mir da mal ein Fernglas gegen gehauen, seitdem ist das so.  Aber sonst... Was ist damit?


----------

